# PB DE MOT DE PASSE



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

SALUT

LES MOTS DE PASSE DE MA LIVEBOX POUR LE WIFI ET D'ENVOI D'EMAIL DOIVENT ETRE RETAPÉS A CHAQUE FOIS CAR J'AI UN MESSAGE QUI ME DIT QUE LE LOGIN EST INTROUVABLE (OU QQCHOSE COMME CA)...

CA VOUS DIT QQCHOSE ? SI OUI MERCI D'AVANCE, C'EST CHIANT DE RETAPER CA 

MERCI POUR VOTRE AISE

MB


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Petrus33 a dit:


> MERCI POUR VOTRE AISE



oh ça on est bien à l'aise

juste pour info, parmi les codes internet, écrire en majuscule signifie que tu cries 
et en plus cela ne facilite pas la lecture

La bonne question est pourquoi tes mots de passe ne vont pas dans ton trousseau? Plusieurs réponses possibles, tu ne coches pas la case "se souvenir du mot de pass" ou ton trousseau a besoin d'être refait


----------



## Charly777 (19 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Tout d'abord enlève le CAPSLOCK (bref la majuscule).

Après quel est  ton système d'exploitation ? 10.3 10.4 ou 10.5 ?

Sinon, il y a une icône à cocher quand tu rentre les chiffres imbuvables : se souvenir du mot de passe dans le trousseau.

EDIT: grillé à quelques secondes


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

désolé de hurler en majuscule !

j'ai probablement un pb de trousseau...  et cocher la case pour retenir le mot de passe me donne justement le message d'erreur indiquant que le fichier login est introuvable...


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Petrus33 a dit:


> désolé de hurler en majuscule !
> 
> j'ai probablement un pb de trousseau...  et cocher la case pour retenir le mot de passe me donne justement le message d'erreur indiquant que le fichier login est introuvable...



quelle version de l'OS?
Dans les utilitaires, tu en as un pour le trousseau 
un trousseau, ça se jette et ça peut se refaire


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

système 10.4.11

se souvenir du mot de passe, quand je clique ça malheureusement ça me donne le message d'erreur login introuvable...


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

je suis pas un fortiche en trousseau...


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Petrus33 a dit:


> je suis pas un fortiche en trousseau...


  ouvre l'application trousseau dans utilitaires
et jette un oeil, c'est assez explicite

EDIT: 5000ème post


----------



## pierre22 (19 Septembre 2008)

Peut-être aller dans ouvrir trousseau d'accès, puis clic sur fenêtre SOS trousseau=>réparer.

Réparer les autorisations Méthode N°1

1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2. C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus ! Il parait d'ailleurs qu'il est normal de faire plusieurs tours de carrousel !!! Bon !
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY



Attention !

Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation. Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK




Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'instal en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir utilitaire disque. (c'est long)


Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Je te conseil Onyx 10 très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

que faire quand l'utilitaire refuse de s'ouvrir ???

je pense que mon finder a un petit problème...


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Petrus33 a dit:


> que faire quand l'utilitaire refuse de s'ouvrir ???
> 
> je pense que mon finder a un petit problème...



t'es sûr que t'as les droits d'admin sur ta machine?


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

je pense bien ! je l'ai acheté il y a moins de 3 ans.

Et par le passé j'ai déjà ouvert les utilitaires mais là ça ne veut rien savoir. Idem pour l'affichage des options de présentation... C'est grave docteur ???


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

tu vas commencer par  reparer les autorisations
( par l'une des méthodes)


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Petrus33 a dit:


> je pense bien ! je l'ai acheté il y a moins de 3 ans.
> 
> Et par le passé j'ai déjà ouvert les utilitaires mais là ça ne veut rien savoir. Idem pour l'affichage des options de présentation... C'est grave docteur ???



oui mais là, il semble que l'OS ait besoin d'être redressé


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

oui

comme on ne sait pas ce que tu as fait pour l'entretien pour l'instant il faut s'occuper de redresser l'OS

et peut etre refaire le trousseau si pas réparable


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

voici les messages obtenus:

Vérification bitmap du volume.
La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure
Vérification des informations du volume.
Nombre érroné de blocs libres du volume.
(normalement 5802553 au lieu de 5802552)
L&#8217;en-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures.
Le volume Macintosh HD nécessite des réparations.
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


1 volume HFS vérifié
    Le volume nécessite des réparations


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

ah intéressant
relis ce que t'as conseillé de faire un de nos amis plus haut  *

commençons par réparer ce problème, on verra ensuite les autres parties infectées 

* je te le remets donc

_Réparer les autorisations Méthode N°1

1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2. C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus ! Il parait d'ailleurs qu'il est normal de faire plusieurs tours de carrousel !!! Bon !
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY



Attention !

Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation. Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK
_


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

partition journalisée / partition pas journalisée... kesako ???


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

> utilitaire > utilitaire de disque

et tu regardes ce que dit ton disque Dur (mon avis, il est journalisé)


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

il l'est le bougre


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

réponse obtenue:

Vérifier les autorisations pour &#8220;Macintosh HD&#8221;
Détermination des autorisations d'accès correctes.

Vérification des autorisations terminée
Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées ou réparées sur le volume sélectionné


----------



## Petrus33 (19 Septembre 2008)

voilà ce que ça donne : 

Vérifier les autorisations pour Macintosh HD
Détermination des autorisations d'accès correctes.

Vérification des autorisations terminée
Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées ou réparées sur le volume sélectionné


----------

